# Wedding Ring Off or On?



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2009)

I take mine off only to wash my hands and put lotion on because it gets caught in the crevices along with the diamonds, otherwise, I keep mine on all the time. It does bother me though when my SO forgets to put his on....grr!

Why do/don't you take it off? How does it make you feel when your SO does/doesn't take it off?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2009)

I try to wear mine as often as I can but I often forget. My husband never wears his bc of his work. But if I don't wear mine, my husband always ask why (jealous is his reason.) I could care less if my husband does or doesn't tbh. I just don't feel it's that important personally.


----------



## Maysie (Apr 22, 2009)

I only take mine off if I'm dealing with raw meat or getting it cleaned. Something about touching raw meat while I'm wearing my ring grosses me out...like the germs are going to get stuck in the settings, even if I wash my hands afterward. My husband doesn't ever take his off, so I'd be upset if he suddenly did one day.


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

I wear mine as jewelry. Whenever I put jewelry on, I put my rings on; whenever I take my jewelry off, I take my rings off. Sometimes if I'm just running out to the store or running errands for the day, I don't bother to put them on...but those are also days that I'm running around with very little makeup, a hat, old jeans, and no jewelry. Any other time I wear my rings. As soon as I get home, though, I take everything off...shoes, jewelry, wedding rings...everything. I like to be comfy when I'm home.

My husband always forgets to put his ring on; I think he's worn it a dozen times in the three years that we've been married and always when I remind him to (formal events, family get-togethers, etc.) but I don't mind. It's pretty common for men not to wear their wedding rings.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2009)

That reminds me Faith, we definitely wear ours to family events and when we go to the doctor. You wouldn't believe how many unproffessional doctors there are out there. Once, when we took our son to a pediatrician to try them out, I was referred to as the baby mama as a doctor talked to a nurse about seeing me next. I very loudly informed them in front of everyone in the waiting room that I was his WIFE not just a baby mama. We did not return there after that.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm not married but me and my SO have promise rings and he has probably only worn his twice since I bought it for him 2 years ago, he can't wear it because of his work and he often forgets he even has it cause it's in the bottom of his sock drawer but it doesn't really bother me, it kinda makes me mad that I spent $500 on it and he never wears it though lol I wear mine all the time except when I'm at home, if I forget to put it on when I leave somewhere it feels so weird cause I'm always messing with it and when it's not there it bothers me.


----------



## Karren (Apr 22, 2009)

Mine's on 24/7 and never comes off.... which was a problem a few times........ once when I was checking the electrical connections under the dash of our car... Zaaaapppppp... My ring still has a small dent in it.... burnt the skin on my finger too..


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow Karren! That is kind of scary the more I think about it...LOL! That's sweet that you never take it off


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 22, 2009)

my parents do not wear theirs. as they got older they got chuby which means their fingers did to. plus my mom has arthritis which makes her fingers swell so neither of them wear theirs.. in fact i think my moms is cut in half cause she had to get it cut off after an alergic reaction to meds that caused her to swell up


----------



## McRubel (Apr 22, 2009)

My hub never takes his off. I honestly didn't expect him to wear it as religiously as he does! I take mine off when I clean, sleep, or go to the gym (my fingers swell) basically because I want to keep them looking nice.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 22, 2009)

When I was married, I only took off my rings when I coloured my hair. I remember my husband noticing and he got quite upset.

He always wore his wedding band.

Now that I'm divorced, I still wear my engagement ring occaisionally, on my right hand - but the wedding band stays in a box.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 22, 2009)

oh i could of accounted for promise rings to. be and my bf have them. and he wears his allll the time. i rarely ware mine just cause we didnt want to spend a lot and so mine is sterling silver, his is titanium. any way the sterling silver i guess i am alergic to so my finger swells and gets itchy


----------



## Andi (Apr 22, 2009)

I wear my engagement ring all the time, except in the shower and when I wash my hands. It was really expensive, so I would DIE if it slipped off my finger and went down the drain. Also when IÂ´m at the hospital I often donÂ´t wear it as it can rip the surgical gloves...and itÂ´s just not hygenic in that environment. I wonder how IÂ´m gonna do that when IÂ´m a doctor...I mean I still want people to see IÂ´m married!

I wished my fiancÃ© would have an engagement ring too actually lol. I love showing guys my ring when they hit on me-theyÂ´re always really surprised. Whenever weÂ´re married itÂ´ll be the same. And IÂ´ll be pissed if my man doesnÂ´t work his ring, but I know heÂ´ll want to wear it all the time.


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear my engagement ring all the time, except in the shower and when I wash my hands. It was really expensive, so I would DIE if it slipped off my finger and went down the drain. Also when IÂ´m at the hospital I often donÂ´t wear it as it can rip the surgical gloves...and itÂ´s just not hygenic in that environment. I wonder how IÂ´m gonna do that when IÂ´m a doctor...I mean I still want people to see IÂ´m married!
I wished my fiancÃ© would have an engagement ring too actually lol. I love showing guys my ring when they hit on me-theyÂ´re always really surprised. Whenever weÂ´re married itÂ´ll be the same. And IÂ´ll be pissed if my man doesnÂ´t work his ring, but I know heÂ´ll want to wear it all the time.

My friend works in a hospital and she wears her rings on a necklace around her throat. Or you could get the classic "porn wedding rings" ... a tattoo of your SO's name tattooed on your ring finger.




I don't put much stock into the whole "I wear my ring so guys won't bother me" theory. I get hit on more now that I'm married (and wearing a ring) than I ever did before. Go figure.


----------



## Andi (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My friend works in a hospital and she wears her rings on a necklace around her throat. Or you could get the classic "porn wedding rings" ... a tattoo of your SO's name tattooed on your ring finger.




I don't put much stock into the whole "I wear my ring so guys won't bother me" theory. I get hit on more now that I'm married (and wearing a ring) than I ever did before. Go figure.

good idea! IÂ´ll do that from now, thanks for the tip. I wonÂ´t be doing the porn wedding ring though lolI didnÂ´t notice more guys hitting on me, but I sure like to hold my sparkly ring under their nose when they ask me if I have a boyfriend. Actually, a lot of dumb guys reply with comments like "well, but your fiancÃ© is not here right now, right" or "youÂ´re only really taken if youÂ´re married"


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2009)

Ugh, some guys have no respect.


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

See...when I tell them I'm married, most will acknowledge they saw the ring and say something like..."Is it serious?" "Well, were is he?" "You're married not dead" or "Don't worry, babe, we can keep this on the down low." I get the feeling they're hitting on me specifically because I _am_ married and they think I would want a quick fling and not a relationship. It's really weird.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 22, 2009)

I don't have a wedding or engagement ring yet, but I do wear my great-grandmother's engagement ring all the time. I take it off once in awhile like when I'm doing the dishes or cooking certain things.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a promise ring from my boyfriend that I wear all the time. The only time I take it off is when I'm putting lotion on other than that I keep it on all the time. I'd feel completely lost without it on.


----------



## McRubel (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif See...when I tell them I'm married, most will acknowledge they saw the ring and say something like..."Is it serious?" "Well, were is he?" "You're married not dead" or "Don't worry, babe, we can keep this on the down low." I get the feeling they're hitting on me specifically because I _am_ married and they think I would want a quick fling and not a relationship. It's really weird. Ugh that's gross! What's wrong with guys?!


----------



## fawp (Apr 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh that's gross! What's wrong with guys?! :::Shrugs.::: Hell if I know.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 18, 2009)

I've been married 33 years and I've never worn one...my father didn't because of his work and I never did because he never did. My father in law didn't wear one either, at least when I knew him.


----------

